# Programming Track with NCE Power Cab?



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have an NCE Power cab.

From what I understand, the program track is supposed to be lower voltage than the main. So how do you set that up? 
How do you get the lower voltage? 
How do you connect it to the Power Cab? 
Is there another connection on the Power Cab that I am missing?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

I have Bachmann, but I would think that when you
press the PROGRAM button the system would make
what adjustments are needed to the track voltage.

I found this video on the subject:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo251zGq41w

Maybe that will help.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have prodigy, and it uses a seperately wired program track ... power is internally limited with resistors on that pair of terminals, possibly more...


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

In your NCE manual it explains the programming track. It is a section of track, normally a dead end siding is used, that is insulated from the mains and can be controlled with a toggle to cut off mainline power and power only the programming track section. I made a program track on a separate piece of wood with about an 18" section of track on it wired. When I need to program I change out the wires on the back of the plug in so it only controls the program track. For me it is not that hard to change the wires out. On my last layout I had it set up with a siding and a toggle switch, off for mainline power on the siding and on for program track power. I should have done it the same way on my new layout but forgot about it until I needed to program a new engine. 

The NCE will take care of changing any voltage all by it self when you select program track in the set up. 

David


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks all. Based on what some of you said and what I observed, when I switch to Program Track mode, I notice the red LED power light flash a few times so I'm guessing that means it is adjusting the power to low power for the program track.

When I initially set up my locomotives, after having no success initially programming them on the main track using program on the main, I set up a short track on the floor (my program track) and connected it to the controller and went into in Program Track mode. I thought that maybe the program track needed to be an isolated section of track and not a complete oval. I now realize that is not the case, but if I do program a new locomotive on my main track in Program Track mode, I need to remove all the other locomotives.

David, your idea sounds like a good one. 

Still on the DCC learning curve. Got the operating part down and enjoy the way I can operate my trains.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dave,
You are correct, the program track does need to be an isolated section of track. But also when you try to program on the main yes all other locos need to be removed from the layout and you will use "program on main" for doing it that way, not "program track". 

This is my program track set in place if I was going to use it. I just swap out the wires on the back of the plug in and it is ready.



David


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't think you have to remove all locomotives to Program on the Main once the locomotives are initially programmed and given unique addresses. I have tweaked settings in each of my locomotives "On the Main". On the main a locomotive is selected by address and that is the one on which the settings are changed. The only way all the locomotives would have to be removed is if they all were still using the default address 3.


----------

